# West Harbor Crappies...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

My spring has bee chaos, coupled with the nasty blows, I have only hit my marina once for crappies and never got a hit. Has anyone seen fish caught...? Water temps...? AH2


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

Bumping this post. Any updates? I hope to get out closer to Cleveland this weekend - will share if I have any luck.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

adamrichard said:


> Bumping this post. Any updates? I hope to get out closer to Cleveland this weekend - will share if I have any luck.


I tried today...no specks..but water in my marina looks good..58deg should not be long


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

May is almost here boys! The crappies will be kicking in gear soon! Nothing like the sun on your back as you flip around the docks and rip rap.....Love this time of year!


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Was out today and yesterday fishing a West Harbor Marina and caught 1 crappie. If you are between this weekend and next weekend I would pick the latter.

Water was stained with about 1 foot visibility.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

rcrook02 said:


> Was out today and yesterday fishing a West Harbor Marina and caught 1 crappie. If you are between this weekend and next weekend I would pick the latter.


how was the water clarity....and temp info...? I have not been up for a couple weeks. we need to go a full week without a NE blow. Cold water coming into a relatively warm marina will give them lock jaw for sure


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

About 1 foot visibility. I did not note the temp.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

How is the water looking? Anyone have a reading on temps?


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

The temperature in the south end of West Harbor on Wednesday was 60 degrees and very good visibility.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Guessing no reports on Crappie in or around Erie? Central Ohio just started, but temps and weather cannot figure out what it wants to do.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I've fished west harbor a few times. The water is very cold still.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

redthirty said:


> I've fished west harbor a few times. The water is very cold still.


I plan to be up this weekend...I'll post my marina water temp... I usually start catching in the marina when we get to mid/upper 50's


----------



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

I got 56 degrees on my side of West Harbor, Thursday 6PM


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I'll be in East harbor Saturday. Should be warmer than West in the back where it's shallow.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Carpman said:


> I'll be in East harbor Saturday. Should be warmer than West in the back where it's shallow.


Ok...cold longneck for the first slab....?


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Might not be ready until mid to late May with the way things look. 

end of the 15 day forecast finally looking better.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

AndOne said:


> Might not be ready until mid to late May with the way things look.
> 
> end of the 15 day forecast finally looking better.


We tried a few times last weekend in our marina...water was 54 deg...no takers, a dock neighbor said they did catch one. Still a little early....couple weeks...


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Outlook is looking better in a few days. Definitely should be good in a week or 2.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

6 out of the Portage. Harbors any better?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Portage has not been good for me this entire spring.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

island troller said:


> Portage has not been good for me this entire spring.


I gave it an honest try past friday and saturday with zero takes,,,,was not pleased thjat Herbs didn't have shiners...water was about 55, but NE wind had the marina full of 60 deg lake water...sure poght to be time by the calendar


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

I got a scoop of fat heads from Herbs last week, very generous scoop for sure. Nothing even sniffed at them, so I'm wondering if emeralds would make a difference in the marinas? Just thinking out loud!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I got the same minnows at Herbs too. In the past it did not seem to manner what minnow you put out. If the crappies were there you would catch them.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The gills just started at Indian.. Crappies as well . It's been a weird Spring with it staying March until the middle of May. I'd expect the spawn to be quite short.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

OK. Friend got over 20 the other day in the Portage. Looks like we are coming up next week, so hopefully the weather settles down stops destroy the coastline


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

AndOne said:


> OK. Friend got over 20 the other day in the Portage. Looks like we are coming up next week, so hopefully the weather settles down stops destroy the coastline


With the lake levels where they have been for the last couple of years, i would highly doubt the shoreline will stop getting destroyed next week.
good luck


----------



## Trophy2205 (Sep 11, 2009)

Caught a few crappie and rockbass and even bluegill yesterday in east harbor. Probably 15 crappie and 8 or so were decent like the pictures. Good amount of rockbass and bluegill. It was everytime I put the bobber in for an hour. 

Bobber with little jig tipped with a waxworm.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update and sharing. We will be going up Monday and fishing a few days. Warmer temps for the next few days should get things moving. 

Not sure where we will be fishing for sure, just a guessing game until we get there.


----------



## Timothy Konczal (Apr 20, 2016)

Caught these today in east harbor. Rain was on and off all day. Used a jig under a bobber.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Surely was not the trip we were hoping for, but did manage a catching some. After talking to several people, did not sound like it has been a great year.


----------

